# All Testudo species are capable of hibernation



## gtc (Feb 9, 2014)

It has been frequently stated that some greek tortoise species cannot hibernate and will die if this is attempted. This has been said for those greek species that do not hibernate for any significant amount of time in their natural habitat, such as Testudo gracea gracea (from Morocco) and the middle eastern greeks.

However several members here have successfully hibernated their T.g. gracea in the UK for many years and I found this site in the USA that has successfully hibernated middle eastern greeks outdoors. 

http://www.tortoisereserve.org/captivehusbandry/goldengreek.html

I do not wish to hibernate my tortoise but I feel that this would be an interesting topic to debate. It looks like all Testudo (russians, hermanns and greeks) might have the capacity to hibernate even though some do not need to use this ability to survive in today's climate. Maybe a few thousand years ago all greeks needed to hibernate due to a colder climate.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Feb 9, 2014)

Although I don't hibernate my greeks, I would have to agree that they are able to hibernate safely. They display all the behaviors of my hibernating tortoises and if given the opportunity I'm sure they would happily dig down. A friend of mine successfully hibernates her golden greeks every year. I'm a bit of a chicken when it come to trying to hibernate any of my greeks except the Iberas, but I hibernate all my Russians, Hermann's and marginateds - even the smaller ones (for shorter times of course.) Just my two cents!


----------



## FLINTUS (Feb 13, 2014)

Tgg aren't one of the species which don't hibernate in the wild. It's the Goldens, Morrocans, Jordanians and some others.


----------



## motero (Feb 16, 2014)

I know it is not the same but. There are many large Sulcatas in the Phoenix area. Who burrow deep and stay cold for three months at a time with out coming out. They seem to weather our short mild winters just fine. Small Sulcatas would not be able to do this. Most likely get sick and by the time it warms up it would be to late to save them. I heat mine and keep them eating all winter.


----------



## gtc (Feb 23, 2014)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> Although I don't hibernate my greeks, I would have to agree that they are able to hibernate safely. They display all the behaviors of my hibernating tortoises and if given the opportunity I'm sure they would happily dig down. A friend of mine successfully hibernates her golden greeks every year. I'm a bit of a chicken when it come to trying to hibernate any of my greeks except the Iberas, but I hibernate all my Russians, Hermann's and marginateds - even the smaller ones (for shorter times of course.) Just my two cents!



Thank you for sharing  Where does your friend that hibernates golden greeks live?




motero said:


> I know it is not the same but. There are many large Sulcatas in the Phoenix area. Who burrow deep and stay cold for three months at a time with out coming out. They seem to weather our short mild winters just fine. Small Sulcatas would not be able to do this. Most likely get sick and by the time it warms up it would be to late to save them. I heat mine and keep them eating all winter.



Wow, I did not know that was possible. Very interesting


----------



## stells2 (Feb 26, 2014)

Point 1... Testudo graeca graeca do not come from morocco they come from Algeria... Testudo graeca marrokensis and testudo graeca soussesnsis come from morocco.

Point 2.. Testudo graeca graeca do not spend an extended time in hibernation in the wild... They spend a matter of weeks if the weather is particularly bad... If it's not they will stay awake... They have been documented as being up and awake and eating on Christmas Day in the wild.

I keep both testudo graeca graeca and testudo graeca marrokensis... The tgg were hibernated by their previous owner but haven't been with me since they came to me with rns and underweight... Since being over wintered I have never had this reoccur.

Just because they are capable doesn't mean it is for the best of the animal.

On another note... No tortoise HAS to be hibernated.. If kept in optimal conditions a tortoise can be kept very successfully without it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for posting, Kelly. It's good to hear from someone who has a good working knowledge of the different subspecies.


----------



## charli25 (Oct 26, 2014)

What subspecies is my Testudo


----------

